# Sputnik sinker grip wires



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

I made a bunch of sputnik sinkers, and used up all of the 18 ga stainless grip wire that I had.

My question is for the guys that make their own sputnik sinkers, where do you buy the stainless steel 18 ga wires that you bend to make these sinkers.

I dont want to use copper.

I can mail order the 18 ga 6" grip wires from Veals in the UK, but I dont want to spend the bucks to do that if I dont have to.

Any help would be appreciated.

thank you


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

umm the welding stores. they use steel wire for the TIGs
if i remember correctly, i think its 1/16" steel wires.
some come precut like 16" 20" sticks. so you can get about 4 wires from a stick.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Also check out hobby shops. They are used in a few things.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

online welding supplies


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Leave it better than you found it!

W T McLennan (aka toejam)
[email protected]
256-776-4273


----------



## roundman (May 28, 2009)

*Spudnick Wires*

My experience with stainless steel welding wire is that it is not tempered and to soft. I believe that the best wire is Spring tempered wire. I think it is the same thing as piano wire but I could be wrong. I use .045 diameter on my sinkers molded from DCA molds and it works great. Try Precision Wire at www.precisionbrand.com. I think they only sale it in one pound spools, which will almost last a life time.

What are you using for an eyelet. Spuds hold better with a long shaft eyelet. I have been making my own from stainless steel bicycle spokes. Cut to the length that you need and use a torch to heat up about 1 inch of the end and a pair of needle nose pliers to bend an eyelet. A little time consuming but it can take up a rainy afternoon. I got this from a friend of mine.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

you can buy long tails. they come in packs of like 20 50 100.


----------



## roundman (May 28, 2009)

Okay, where can you buy the long tail eyelets for Spudnik sinkers?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the big auction site the uk side, is where you need to look.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Go to wallyworld, coat hanger department...stainless coathangers and trim (cut) to the size you need. ALSO...you probably have an industrial fastener/nut and bolt place near you. If so, check them out. Good place to find cable for shark leaders also, as well as the crimps to match.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I just paid $9.47 for one pound of 1/16" 308SS tig wire from National Welders. It was 32 36" pieces.


----------

